# Peeing in corner (high) in litter box



## shw104 (Jan 21, 2004)

One of our cats has a problem where she pees high (4-6") high in the corner of the litter box. Because she pees so high, it is above the litter and often leaks out through the seam of the box. I have high boxes to minimize the problem but it makes it hard to keep the box clean..... 

Any ideas? She is healthy, spayed and a very good cat.

thx
Scott


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

It's very common however, if it's a new thing, she should be checked out to make sure she doesn't have a UTI or the beginnings of one.
You can't change the way she pees so here are a couple of things to do.
The easiest option is to buy a plain rubbermaid container bin and use it (without the lid!)as a litter box. They come 12 or 14 inches high. Impossible to pee over the edge!
My cat does the same thing and I made a plexi glass barrier (Got a piece of plexi glass and bent the edges by _really carefully_ heating them with a torch to make about 3 inch sides to it so it just stands inside the box.) Otherwise he hits the wall and it all ends up in a puddle under the box. :? I only had to go through this silliness because I use the box made for Feline Pine litter and it only comes in one size.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We had a cat who would start peeing in the squat position, but would slowly raise his hind end until he finished by standing completely upright and 'spraying' his urine on the sides of the litterbox. Ugh! You should have seen how annoyed I was with myself when I closed the kitties in the bedroom for company being over and only gave them a litter pan. With no hood. Next to my bed. With a comforter hanging over the edge. Right next to the litter pan. *_slapped hand to forehead_* 
I learned my lesson the hard way. :lol: 

Because of Toby, we now use jumbo hooded litterboxes whose upper hoods have a groove and the upper part fits over the lower tray, keeping all liquids IN the litterpan. Taller, open-topped litterboxes made out of Rubbermaid (_or other brand_) containers work very well, they simply must have a smooth inside and no support ribs for easy scooping and cleaning of waste. 

We also made our own litterbox, but it is HUGE. We call it the LitterChest, because it looks like a Hope Chest with a cat-flap front entry. The inside is lined with black plexi-glass and caulked at all seams to be water-tight. It is structurally supported underneath to hold the weight of the litter (_about 120#_) and on wheels to roll for cleaning loose litter around it. It is also vented outside with clothes-dryer ducting to help control odor and dust.

Some cats just have these pee-habits and in addition to peeing over the edges of the pans, they will sometimes have a strong instinct to bury/hide their waste ... but will scratch everything _around_ the litterbox - floor, walls, ANYTHING near the l'box - but not the litter itself. We *have* one of these cats and she is the reason we vented the LitterChest outside, so the smell of her deposits wouldn't stink the house if she didn't bury it.

I agree, check and rule out a medical problem if this is a new behavior. If this is just his *usual* behavior then you should only have to change the litterbox and solve the problem that way.
Best of luck, and let us know what you did to solve the problem. The information you share could help others who are having similar problems, too.
heidi =^..^=


----------

